

Ask HN: What are some of the upcoming travel startups? - youngdev


======
brackin
I've tried Trippy and liked the experience but I like Tripit because even
though it has a terrible interface it's easy to share to it and it
automatically posts to my Facebook.

<http://trippy.com>

~~~
youngdev
Thanks. Wasn't Tripit acquired by concur or something?

